# Does anyone have the blurless.zip?



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I saw a blurless.zip file floating around a while back at 
http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-x-mods/8389-droid-x-blurless-build-motorola-devs-only.html
But now the links are dead and I was wondering if anyone had this?
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

